# Mystery tackle box



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

I got my mystery tackle box today in the mail. I was shocked and impressed. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Huh??? Explain???


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I think it's one of those programs where they send you some mystery lures every month for a $10-15 dollar monthly fee. I wish that picture was bigger to see what he got in the mail. I'd hate to spend $15 bucks and get a bunch of pink curly tailed grubs, lol.

My friend did just a regular "mystery box" program once and he was also shocked and impressed, so make sure it says TACKLE in the title...very big difference


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

WAREHOUSE said:


> My friend did just a regular "mystery box" program once and he was also shocked and impressed, so make sure it says TACKLE in the title...very big difference


I told you not to tell anybody about that!


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

In this package I got: Reaction Strike buzz bait, Rage Tail coffee scented crawls, square bill crankbait, 3 4/0 hooks for tubes and soft plastics, All this cost me $4.99


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Lol!!!! Warehouse... That's frickin HILARIOUS!


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Didn't Justin Timberlake sing a song on SNL about something in a box?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

they are on facebook


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you know if they do catfish and crappie sort of stuff? Sounds like something id sign my son up for but we only cat and crappie fish so id hate for him to get stuff we'd never use.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

TomC said:


> Do you know if they do catfish and crappie sort of stuff? Sounds like something id sign my son up for but we only cat and crappie fish so id hate for him to get stuff we'd never use.


Im pretty sure I read on their website that right now their stuff is geared towards bass but once they get going they'd like to start including baits for other species too. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

And how much do they charge you after the first month?


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> And how much do they charge you after the first month?


$15/month. But you can save a small (really small) amount of money by paying more up front. I think the 3 month price saves you like $.50 per month and so on.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

I signed up for three months, first month received space monkey soft plastic baits, a swim bait hook and two additional hooks, a crainbait and a buzzbait. Very happy with the items.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

If they keep impressing like they did this Month this will be a great program. I was very happy when i opened mine. I had no idea what to expect.


----------

